# Hybrid tires for my Specialized HardRock



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys!

I'm just about done with my default tires that came with my hardrock 2 years ago. 80% of my biking is road/street/urban, stairs/curbs/ledges/smallish drops. the other 20% (when I can) is trails, and some downhill (but on a hardtail, I'm not going stupid fast).

I am looking to get a nice set of new tires that would be able to handle both these situations. I need something that has less rolling resistance than a full out dirt tire, something that is made from a harder rubber (aka won't wear down quickly like most dirt-oriented tires), something that can handle wet roads, as well as something that can stand up to drops and some offroad.

I was looking at the maxxas hookworms. They look like nice tires- but Im not so sure about the wet/offroad factor.(https://erinabikeworxonline.com/ind...id=807&zenid=f8460e5e74586459e57e6ca561f202b5) <--- I REALIZE these are the 20" models, im just posting the link so you can see the tread.

The Hollyrollers (https://erinabikeworxonline.com/images/maxxis-hollyroller.jpg) are another option.

I want something quality, that will get the job done.

Also, if you have imput about weather a 2.5" tire will fit on a hardrock, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Look into getting some Specalized Rythim's they are 2.3" roll fast and acually work decent if you lower the pressure a bit for the trail and last forever! No experience with the hookworms but the holy rollers are pretty awesome!


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*The Hookworm....*

is pretty much a pavement tire. It won't do well at all in dirt. Wet performance is on par with any other pavement tire.

For the combination that you intend to ride the Holyrollers are the better choice. It's designed with what is known in the industry as an "inverted" tread, i.e. the knob are elevated above the tires carcas, but rather are molded into it. This produces a faster, smoother rolling tire. But it does have enough tread to make it a reasonable dirt tire. The roller does flat out suck if it's muddy though.

As for the Hardrock fitting a 2.5" tire. Not likely, at least in the rear. The HR does okay with a 2.3" in the back, but (depending on the actual size of the tire) a 2.5 would be pushing it. I've got an 05 HR and the best it will do is a 2.3. The fork is another story. It may or may not be able to handle the bigger tire. They'll likely fit width wise, but it's totaly dependant on the fork manufacturers specs as to wheather it will work height wise. Wider tires are also taller, and that's where you run into trouble. If the tire is too tall you run the risk of the top of the tire hitting the crown of the fork under full compression. Not something you really want to happen. The result, should that happen, is usually a sudden and violent endo that will plant your face firmly on the pavement or dirt as the case may be. Injuries of course would be expected. So check with the fork manufacturer before going with a tire of that size. If you can't find a max tire size spec for the fork, then err on the side of caution and limit it to the original stock tire size or a tad larger. The Holly Roller does come in a 2.2" version that would be right up your alley.

Good Dirt


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

I 2nd Holy Rollers !!! They are amazing on the street and if you drop the tire pressure a little they are ok on dirt. I wouldn't recommend anything but hard impacted dirt though. Every time I rode on any other type of dirt with them they seemed sketchy. Just watch your speed on loose dirt and you should be fine


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 on holy rollers. i have them on my urban/dirt hucker. solid tire. but keep it above 50psi or risk pinch flats..they roll amazing on road, and grip well enough on dirt (hardpack. any mud makes things real slippery).

the hookworms are VERY VERY VERY heavy. the weight alone makes them totally pointless. the holy rollers are a little heavy be some peoples standards (even with my bike having the 2.4 width front and back i have it at 25lbs..) 

i would get holy rollers in 2.2 width. or 2.4 front and 2.2 back.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

Just curious, why would they be different sizes front to back? does it give better grip or something?

Also, you are saying its not great for mud or lose dirt- would it just be in my best interests to stick with a more off-road tire and suck it up when I have to do roads?

Thanks for the help, I really do appreciate everything you guys say.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

D4ng3r said:


> Just curious, why would they be different sizes front to back? does it give better grip or something?
> 
> Also, you are saying its not great for mud or lose dirt- would it just be in my best interests to stick with a more off-road tire and suck it up when I have to do roads?
> 
> Thanks for the help, I really do appreciate everything you guys say.


a skinnier back tire gives lower rolling resistance, while a wider front tire gives more turning traction.

they slip in mud pretty bad (most tires will though) and it depends on how loose the dirt is. it sometimes takes me some real difficulty to get my tire to lose traction and slide (im brakeless..). for your intended purposes, the holy roller will be good. its a cheap but good tire. i would get a set.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are going to use Holy Rollers on the street only yeah 50 psi and they are unstoppable. I have this one street I use as my lets see how fast I can go road. With my stock knobby's on there I never hit 30 mph (28 mph tops). When I switched to the rollers I hit 33 mph. . I also hit a local street downhill road and my top was 37 mph. Put the rollers on and I jumped up to 41 mph. This down hill is very short but steep so to jump up 5 mph is because of the tires


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

alright gents, we may have a problem!

I have taken into consideration everything you fine folks have said here. I have thought about it a lot. And I realized that I don't really want to compromise on my safety/grip while doing technical singletrack just so I won't get as tired riding urban.

Is there a compromise the other way? Can I get an off-road tire that is a smooth roller?

A fellow I just PM'd mentioned he was using Kenda Small Block 8 tires.

Image:

https://zencart.bendvelo.com/images/smallblock8.jpg

Those look a bit more rugged than the holy rollers- would they be a bit more suited to offroad use?


----------

